# Thyroid results - are these normal



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2014)

My lab results are:

TSH 1.480 range: 0.450 - 4.50

T4 5.2 range: 4.5 - 12.0

T3 uptake 30 %

Free Thyroxine 1.6

Here is my question: While the results are within the ranges specified, they are low in the range

For example, the T4 is 5.2, but that is low relative to a high value of 12

Do these results require any medication?

Thus far,I have only seen an Internist, not a specialist

Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Can you provide the range for the T3 uptake test please? You are correct, the T4 is very low. And if you are symptomatic, you would benefit from medication.

Maybe some antibodies' tests and an ultra-sound would shed more light on the situation?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you for your reply

I don't have the uptake range with me, but will post later

Do these test results indicate I may have hypothroidism? If so, what type, primary, secondary etc.

Thank you again

I will ask MD about additional tests per your recommendation


Thyroid hormone panel TSH, Free T3, Free T4
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) 
TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin) 
Thyroglobulin 
Thyroglobulin Ab 
ANA (antinuclear antibodies)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good; I hope your doctor is amenable. It is the only way to get to the bottom of this. Nothing is simple; sad, but true!

Not sure whether you are hypo or hyper. But it is my humble opinion that you definitely have a thyroid issue going on.

Symptoms can and do cross over and as you have in the links provided, the antibodies mess around w/the receptor sites which give results that could be construed as being good numbers when in fact the patient is very sick.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you for your help

You asked for the T3 uptake reference range: 24 - 39

My result was 30 %

Thanks again


----------

